# Brittany pups AKC registered



## spork400 (Oct 21, 2016)

You looking for a new hunting dog or family pet look no further.

They will have their first shot and be ready on August 7. I have 7 AKC Brittany puppies for sale. I have 5 males( four white and liver and one white and orange) and 2 females(white and orange). they were born in June and will be ready to take home on August 7th. Come reserve yours today. Both parents are great hunting dogs with the bloodlines to back it up and they are both great family dogs as well.

The dam is a fantastic hunting dog and is extremely smart and learns really fast. She comes from a long line of dual champions, field champions and national field champions.

The Sire comes from a professional kennel in Idaho and is an incredible dog. He is a 2x AM field champion, a Victoria Nationale Derby winner and comes from great blood lines. August is an awesome birddog, that has all the traits you could want in a stud and then some. He's got nose, great mind, tough mentally and physically, and has the easy on the ground gait that allows him to go for hours. He has proven time and time again that he puts them in his pups.

These pups are very well socialized with people and kids and other dogs. they are getting more active everyday and will be ready soon. come reserve yours today before they are gone. $700 each or $200 deposit to hold and the rest will be due when you pick them up. These dogs will not last. 8016022057


----------



## spork400 (Oct 21, 2016)

they are ready to go today!!


----------



## spork400 (Oct 21, 2016)

i have four white and liver males left


----------



## spork400 (Oct 21, 2016)

anyone know someone looking for a new hunting dog? i have three males left at $500 and i need help finding good homes for them.


----------

